# Well, the Eastern Sierra Double might get interesting.



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

"Winds will be locally damaging." 

Maybe I'll skip it. Or ride the first half, weeeeeeeeeee!, and get sagged back to Bishop.

Saturday's forcast for Mammoth Lakes:


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Not a pretty forecast that's for sure.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

That will not be a fun day. Always wanted to do this one but it's too far out of the way for me. Post a report if you do ride it. Incredible course!


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Rob - what website are you using for the forecast? We're doing Tahoe this weekend, and if it's not thunderstorms, it's snow... Yikes.

Anyway -would love to get a third weather site opinion.

edit: just saw your lounge thread with the accuweather link. :thumbsup:


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

People over at the Lounge like weather.gov.

You can pinpoint your location.


----------



## KB11 (Nov 18, 2004)

Snowing in South Lake Tahoe currently at about 30 degrees :cryin:


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Just to the east of South Tahoe a few minutes ago.


----------



## KB11 (Nov 18, 2004)

Meyers, snow sticking now








:cryin:


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Yep, the mountains are gone and it is starting to spit snow here. It will absolutely be a perfect summer day on June 11.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

This from Caltrans. I hope things are cleaned up by tomorrow. Never thought I'd ever be chaining up in June.


----------



## Litespeed_96 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Well? Did you do the ride?*

Did you brave the weather and do the ride?


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Sort of...*



Litespeed_96 said:


> Did you brave the weather and do the ride?


I had a bad day health wise, so I turned back after 70 or so miles, which turned out to be a good thing because hwy 6--the last third of the ride--was engulfed in a big sand storm. It was probably the strongest winds I've ever ridden in. I didn't stick around at the finish so I don't know how the other riders faired. My hat's off to the riders that finished.


----------

